# Loss of Power when Engine warms up



## hoosierfan227 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have 93 Maxima SE. After driving it for 10 - 15 minutes when trying to accelerate it has loss of power and acts like it will stall but never does and I can get up to 30 MPH or so. My mechanic has done the following thus far:

First it was a loose vacuum hose. Reattached and cleaned throttle body. 

Next he replaced MAF and Power Control Valve Solenoid.

He says the computer is not giving him any codes.

Well he has had it for over a month and cannot get it running right. He swears it is electrical and thinks it is something in the wiring. I just want it fixed.

Any ideas?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

coils, knock sensor


----------

